# cleats and pedals wanted please



## Funk-Meister (19 Aug 2009)

Have shoes does anyone have set of pedals and cleats for my Specialized Allez road bike. Please quote a price, happy to pay postage. Or point me in the direction of a bargain.

Thankyou.


----------



## gaz (19 Aug 2009)

We need to know what shoes you have, different kinds of cleats have different show attachments.


----------



## MacB (19 Aug 2009)

I have 3 sets of pedals, 2 x Shimano M20 double sided SPD and one Wellgo SPD one side platform the other. Shimano cleats with each, the 51 version and also some Northwave MTB shoes. Total distance on one set of M520 is 150 miles, same for shoes, other stuff fitted but unused. Only used in the dry and all look brand new. £15 posted for pedals with cleats and £40 for the size 4 shoes.


----------



## Funk-Meister (20 Aug 2009)

Hi. Thanx for the reply. It's my first pair of cleats and associated pedals. As stated it's for my road bike. Please quote me for the most suitable cleat and pedal you would suggest of the three that you have available. I'm in your hands so to speak. I can send a cheque so please price with your postage charges too. 

The shoes I have already. 

Cheers sean


----------



## MacB (20 Aug 2009)

Funk, if you have shoes then you need to know if they accept the SPD cleats SH51, if so then I'd say the unused Shimano 520 pedals with these cleats would be fine....Al


----------



## Will1985 (20 Aug 2009)

Funk-Meister said:


> The shoes I have already.


Are there 2 or 3 holes on the bottom of the shoe? 'Road' is a bit ambiguous as sometimes 2 bolt shoes suited to touring are called casual road shoes, while we normally think of road as the walk-like-a-duck 3 screw design.


----------



## gaz (20 Aug 2009)

Will1985 said:


> the walk-like-a-duck 3 screw design.


thats my best look


----------



## Funk-Meister (20 Aug 2009)

3 holes. Should I mail a pic to u of the. Underside of my shoe. Lol


----------



## Funk-Meister (20 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon could you PM me please. The shoes are DHB R1


----------



## MacB (20 Aug 2009)

Funky, they look like road, rather thanMTB, shoes, I think the M520's and SH51 cleats wouln't work. Unless someone can tell us differently, I'm not in a rsh to sell, so will keep them aside for now...Al


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2009)

The above DHB Roadshoes do take MTB SPD cleats. However absolutely not great for walking in off the bike.


----------



## MacB (20 Aug 2009)

Thnks Ian, so over to you Funky, I'm happy to let you have a set for £15 posted ut it's your choice. PM me if interestd and I'll send you my details etc....Al


----------



## Funk-Meister (20 Aug 2009)

due to my newness on here i cant message u. i need more received messages first....bizarre. lets do a deal. please message me first i'll get back to u. i think big bro will allow me to do that


----------



## Funk-Meister (20 Aug 2009)

.


----------



## Funk-Meister (20 Aug 2009)

q


----------



## MacB (20 Aug 2009)

ah sorry, got your pm now and have replied...Al


----------



## marxist_fixie (21 Aug 2009)

SPD cleats will work with those shoes...Shimano double sided mtb pedals are an option as is Eggbeaters...both will need special road cleats with pntoons...you should find those on CRC or Wiggle....or be brave and go for SPD-SL pedals.....


----------

